# Vi-Control's Collaborative Learning Project 9: Love Theme



## Darthmorphling (Dec 17, 2013)

Submissions:

*kmlandre*
A Microtragedy:
[flash width=450 height=55 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F125507578&secret_url=false[/flash]
http://soundcloud.com/vi-controlcollabl ... crotragedy

*davidgary73*
Footprints
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/125573382&secret_url=false[/flash]
http://soundcloud.com/davidgary73/footp ... on-1-redux

*Phrosty*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F125670765&secret_url=false[/flash]
http://soundcloud.com/phrostylicious/a- ... orchestral

*David Chappell*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F125793150&secret_url=false[/flash]
http://soundcloud.com/davidchappell-2/a ... ce-at-life

*cAudio*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F127414121&secret_url=false[/flash]
http://soundcloud.com/caudio-1/love-theme

*Phil Garbutt*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F127748698&secret_url=false[/flash]
http://soundcloud.com/phil-garbutt/desperately-sad

*TMRodriquez*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/128115884=false[/flash]
http://soundcloud.com/tmrodrigues/clp9-love-theme

*darthmorphling*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/129430777=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/darthmorphling/love-theme-v2

*GrimeBrett*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F128331182&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/grimebrett/love-theme-v2

*Constaneum*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F77873857&secret_url=false[/flash]

It has been a while since we had one of these, but the time has come for another.

This time we will be compose a love theme.

1. Can be happy, or tragic. 
2. Try to incorporate some sort of simple counter melody to go along with the main melody.
3. Make sure to convince at least one other composer to join in!

Let's make the deadline January 5th. As usual post a link to your submission and I will update this post with all submissions. Prepare to critique the other submissions and be prepared to be critiqued.

Also, please share your midi if you don't mind. It's nice being able to look at the CC's.

Don


----------



## TMRodrigues (Dec 18, 2013)

As promised, will definitely participate on this one.
Any restraints regarding how long it should be?


----------



## Phrosty (Dec 18, 2013)

Don,

as this is my first CLP here I have a question regarding 3): do you mean to convince someone here on the board to also participate or do you mean to team up and work together on something?

Thanks for clarifying and setting this up. I'm in!


----------



## Darthmorphling (Dec 18, 2013)

Phrosty @ Wed Dec 18 said:


> Don,
> 
> as this is my first CLP here I have a question regarding 3): do you mean to convince someone here on the board to also participate or do you mean to team up and work together on something?
> 
> Thanks for clarifying and setting this up. I'm in!



3. you don't even have to do. I just meant let someone else know about the project and convince them to write a piece. The more the merrier.

We started out with about 7-8 participants and it settled down to just 3-4. Would like to get more participants is all.


----------



## ModalRealist (Dec 18, 2013)

Count me in. I missed these; hope we do them more regularly!


----------



## blender505 (Dec 18, 2013)

I really should do this one. I'm traveling at the moment and won't have access to my desktop until a few days after the deadline though. I may try composing something on my laptop if I have time and then do the mock-up when I get back.

Either way, I'll try and join in on the critiques.


----------



## kmlandre (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi All-

Guess I'll be first up on the chopping block...

A Microtragedy:
[flash width=450 height=55 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F125507578&secret_url=false[/flash]

Instrumentation is 2 violins, viola, cello, flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon, and french horn, all from the EWQL Symphonic Gold library.

Kurt M. Landre'
http://www.SoundCloud.com/kmlandre


----------



## davidgary73 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi Don, 

Here's a short tune i made. 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/125573382&secret_url=false[/flash]

Library:

Albion 1 Redux - Strings, horns and woodwinds. 
Hanz Zimmer Perc - Timpani and Piatti. 

Cheers


----------



## Darthmorphling (Dec 19, 2013)

davidgary73 and kmlandre:

Both pieces are very different and very good. I have only listened to each a couple of times, but like what I hear.

I will comment further after a few more listens. Please consider sharing the midi if you wouldn't mind as well.


----------



## Phrosty (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm actually a little nervous about this, but I really look forward to feedback so here we go:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F125670765&secret_url=false[/flash]

Libraries (in order of "appearance"):

NI Alicia Keys Piano
NI The Giant Piano FX
Blakus Solo Cello
Symphobia2 Legato Flute
Cinematic Strings
1st Violins
Violas
Cellos
Contrabasses

Symphobia2 Woodwinds Ensemble
NI Kontakt Factory Library English Horn


P.S. *David, you hero!! Thank you so much for helping me with the embedding code!! I have removed my cry for help from this message...*


----------



## davidgary73 (Dec 19, 2013)

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F125670765&secret_url=false[/flash]

Here you go Phrosty. Your code is missing "2F" before your ID. 

Previous code that is not working - 2Ftracks%125670765

Corrected with 2F - 2Ftracks%2F125670765

Cheers


----------



## David Chappell (Dec 20, 2013)

Here's my submission for this one:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F125793150&secret_url=false[/flash]

At first I didn't really intend for it to sound so... creepy. but then i just went with it, so i assumed that whatever this romance is, it involved a bit of death somewhere. happy days!

Libraries used + instrumentation:
Spitfire soft piano
Ql Pianos gold
Symphonic Orchestra Gold: harp, bass drum, celesta, glockenspiel, cymbals, timpani, triangle, tubular bells
Cinematic Strings 2: Violins 1+2, Violas, Cellos, Basses
Cinebrass Core: solo horn, solo trumpet
Cinewinds Pro: cor anglais

I'll get my feedbacks done tomorrow :D


----------



## David Chappell (Dec 22, 2013)

Ok, feedbacks!

@kmlandre
Very nice piece. I particularly like the chord progressions, especially from 0:35 to 1:08. The final chords seemed a bit out of place since it faded out quite nicely. Might have been fine to do without the last 2 chords and just leave it hanging, but that’s just my personal preference.  good job!

@davidgary73
Great tune. Not particularly much to critique! The buildup at 0:22 is lovely. My only suggestion is that, at 0:38 I think a little solo horn countermelody would have created a good transition into the quieter part.

@Phrosty
I like this. It’s very easy to listen to, and nothing in particular sticks out as being particularly jarring so it’s mostly only smaller critiques I can think of. The cello in the beginning has a lovely tone, however I feel as though the attacks between some legato transitions sound a bit harsh for a soft part as that. I don’t own the library so I don’t know if that’s just how the legato works, though. The flute part is great, nothing really to critique there, plus it layers well with the cello melody. From 2:13 to the end is good. Very peaceful and a good use of quieter dynamics.


----------



## davidgary73 (Dec 23, 2013)

Some feedback and simple suggestions  

@kmlandre 

Nice music mate. Perhaps you can add a tab bit more reverb to the instruments to make them gel together a little more. 

At 00:10, the strings came in quite immediate and i reckon you can fade in the strings to give it a nice gradual flow. 

At 1:02, you can fade out the strings gradually as well as currently, it's fade off pretty fast. 

I do agree with David Chappell that you can do without the last 2 ending chords and leave it hanging with your last chord which is cool or you can sustain the last G chord and use a cello to play the outline of B diminished 7 chord and then play your last 2 chords. 

@Phrosty 

Nicely done and overall a lovely tune mate. I reckon the only part that needs some small dynamic adjustment is at 1:36 where you can ease in the cello abit more. 

From 2:16 onwards till end is nice and perhaps can play with dynamics a little bit more. Also you can build at 2:56 with a nice soaring strings too to give it a nice lift as well. Overall great music mate  

@David Chappell

Great music as always mate and thank you for the feedback on the solo horn countermelody. I do need to learn more on orchestration and countermelody. 

Just some small suggestions on your tune in various parts where you can tweak for greater improvement. 

The oboe sounds beautiful and i do find that the oboe note sustain a tab bit long. Maybe just dynamically fade it off with CC1 earlier before the next section comes in. 

At 0:52, i reckon you can relieve the oboe and just let the strings carry the melody which gives it a different texture. 

As for the ending, the strings can fade off earlier and just let the piano have its glory end. Just my humble suggestions only  

Btw, is the piano Spitfire Lab "soft piano"? 

Cheers


----------



## Darthmorphling (Dec 23, 2013)

These are some really phenomenal pieces. I haven't even had time to start mine and these are giving me some terrific ideas!


----------



## Phrosty (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback, guys.

Here's my comments for you:

@Kurt
I agree with davidgary73 that some reverb is amiss, leaving the single instruments somewhat sounding very separated from one another. Nice, gentle sound at 0:28! I feel 0:35, 0:40, and 0:47 is way too loud and aggressive; I would try to reduce the overall dynamic range a bit, i.e. bring the low parts up slightly, and reduce those peaks in return. Really like the flute coming in at 0:58 and definitely wish that part would go on longer! :D The end chords were a bit too "out of context" for me.

@davidgary73
Very nice gentle beginning and beautiful work on bringing the strings sections in at 0:13. 0:22 is the "it's a love theme, for crying out loud"-expected bombastic climax; nice!  Really nice chord progression through 0:40. What stood out most for me in your piece was how you got the whole thing to "breathe" so wonderfully. The gentle, but very clear crescendi, decrescendi are absolutely wonderful and a real highlight of this piece.

@David Chappell
I really dig the atmosphere at the beginning. Just a few sounds and already a certain vibe is set; nice. The overall theme is lovely and easy on the ears, but I find the piece a bit too repetitive, with not enough variation of the theme being presented. I really liked your placement of the solo horn in the mix. Present, but never obnoxious, well defined, but never isolated. It's just one aspect but one I particularly liked.

Cheerio
Philipp


----------



## G.E. (Dec 27, 2013)

Darthmorphling @ Wed Dec 18 said:


> Also, please share your midi if you don't mind. It's nice being able to look at the CC's.



Y U no share midi ?


----------



## Darthmorphling (Dec 28, 2013)

G.E. @ Fri Dec 27 said:


> Darthmorphling @ Wed Dec 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, please share your midi if you don't mind. It's nice being able to look at the CC's.
> ...



Haven't posted my piece yet.


----------



## G.E. (Dec 28, 2013)

Darthmorphling @ Sat Dec 28 said:


> G.E. @ Fri Dec 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Darthmorphling @ Wed Dec 18 said:
> ...



I was talking to everyone in general.Nobody ever shares their midi data...


----------



## Darthmorphling (Dec 28, 2013)

David has shared his in the past. I don't begrudge anyone who doesn't want to share as it is their work, but whenever I see someone using Albion effectively I like to see how they went about the CC data. I will definitely post mine once completed.


----------



## cAudio (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi Don and everyone,
I've been following this forum for a while and also this Collaborative Learning Project, but this is my first post. Some very nice music here! I would like to participate and submit a track, hope thats okay. 
Will post some feedback on the music already submitted later.



Libraries used:
Spitfire Albion
Blakus Solo cello
Spitfire soft piano
Giant
Vsl harp and celeste from Kontakt Factory Library
Soniccouture Music box 




[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F127414121&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey there,

How much longer is this project going on for?


----------



## Phrosty (Jan 3, 2014)

Mike

if I remember correctly then the original deadline was January 5th, but I'm sure that "late submissions" will be welcome as well. The deadline is more something for the participants to feel some sort of pressure, I think, rather than to exclude people from submitting their compositions. So go ahead, sharpen your pencil (or quill, or DAW-clicking ) and submit.


----------



## TMRodrigues (Jan 3, 2014)

Have not forgotten about this project! My entry will come late but it will come.
(Gotta hate day jobs!)


----------



## Phil Garbutt (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi all
here's my submission:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F127748698&secret_url=false[/flash]

instruments used:
Blakus Pocket Cello
Miroslav Philharmonik
Low Whistle


I will give reviews on the other entries shortly

Phil


----------



## cAudio (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi,
here’s some feedback from me.(based on headphones listening  )


@ kmlandre:

Nice music! Liked the opening and also the chord progression and melody. I also like the orchestration, but some of the long chords in the woodwinds (?) sound a little lifeless and synth like in contrast to the more dynamic strings. I have to agree with the others about the two last chords, especially the Db in the bass in the second last chord don't fit in with the other chordvoicings and the general mood in the song, in my opinion. 


@ davidgary73:

Very good! Love the dynamics and the contrast from light to massive orchestration. I like the mood of the song and the piano at he ending. My only critique would have to be that I wish it where longer. 

@ David Chappell:

Sounds very good also! Nice interplay between the hi strings and the pizz. bass at the beginning and the same in the melody between the oboe and horn. Also very nice modulation at 1.15. Nice orchestration with very much happening without it sounding busy. Maybe a bit monotonic with the same rhythm in the piano throughout the whole piece. And maybe some changes in the tempo, rit. and acc. would be nice. Overall, I enjoyed listening!

@ phrosty:

Sounds good! The beginning was a little undefined rhythmically in the piano and cello in my opinion. At 2.56 it would be nice to have the melody in the strings only and give the flute a rest. Very nice modulation at 3:15! And overall nice composition!

@phil:

Nice mood here. I like that the melody in the cello sounds almost improvised. Maybe you could add some reverb to the cello, though, as it sounds a bit too upfront compared to the other instruments. A bit abrupt ending, here you could maybe let the strings sustain longer and fade out.


Cheers

Chris


----------



## TMRodrigues (Jan 5, 2014)

Here's my track.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/128115884=false[/flash]

I used the following:

Peter Siedlaczek Complete Orchestral Collection
NI Kontatk's Factory Library
NI The Giant
IK Multimedia Philharmonik


All the other tunes are great! Will post a review on each one of them ASAP.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jan 5, 2014)

I am done with the composing part of my piece, but I have learned to wait a day before mixing. Mine will be up tomorrow evening.

I will critique everyone's pieces once mine is up, but they are all wonderful compositions.

I want to thank everyone for contributing! I have updated the first post with all current contributions.

Don


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jan 6, 2014)

Here is mine:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/128291380=false[/flash]

Spitfire Albion and Sable
NI The Giant
NI Kontakt Factory Harp
Composed in Reaper

Don


----------



## GrimeBrett (Jan 7, 2014)

Here's my submission. I hope I'm not too late to receive some feedback.


[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F128331182&secret_url=false[/flash] 

https://soundcloud.com/grimebrett/love- ... tral-demos

Libraries used:
Spitfire Albion I Redux
NI Kontakt Factory Library Percussion
Composed in Cubase 7

This is my first attempt at something big and orchestral, so I'm eager to hear your critiques. I've only had Albion for a few months, so I'm still just getting my feet wet. The piece deserves a 'B section' and an ending, but I ran out of time. 

My comments on the other submissions will be coming soon!

Brett


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm going to give my critiques later today so you'll get at least one :mrgreen: 

Unfortunately my district blocks Soundcloud, and my iphone doesn't like flash so I can't listen to yours until a get home. 

If you post the url to your piece I can then listen on my phone.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jan 7, 2014)

kmlandre

I really like the slow build up and your use of dynamics throughout the piece. It has a very chamber like sound to it. I wish I could make a suggestion for improving the piece, but nothing really stands out as needing a lot of improvement.

davidgary73

I wish my Albion sounded as good as your Albion :mrgreen: Excellent piece. That dynamic change at around :25 is terrific. My only critique would be the woodwinds. There is something about Albion's woods while capable of sounding terrific seem hard to blend with the rest of the orchestra. I have heard it done, but they sometimes tend to stand out a bit. Mine included.

Phrosty

Excellent use of harmony throughout. The parts where you have a lot of contrary motion really stand out much more then the parts where there seems to be less motion. They stand out in a good way!

David Chapelle

I don't get the creepy vibe that you describe, but rather a touch of sadness. Almost as if there is some sort of outside influence causing the couple to be apart. I am continually impressed how you can have a repeating melody line and make it interesting thoughout the entire piece. You are getting really good at this.

I will critique the rest tomorrow. I have been busy grading book reports and my brain is somewhat fried.


----------



## Phrosty (Jan 7, 2014)

cAudio, Darthmorphling

thank you for your feedback. It's much appreciated.


----------



## constaneum (Jan 8, 2014)

Here's mine! Quite an old music piece of mine. This piece is basically a Final Fantasy style inspired piece. 

https://soundcloud.com/constaneum/that-night

woodwinds = Cinewinds Core
Strings = LASS
Harp = EWQL SO Gold


----------



## davidgary73 (Jan 8, 2014)

@G.E,

As Darthmorphling mentioned, I did share my midi file with him thru his request on a certain part the midi data where he would like to study as we both use Albion 1 Redux. I reckon anyone can request for the midi data to the tune or section they like to checkout and we would gladly share them  

Cheers

@Phrosty

Thanks for the comments mate. CC1 and CC11 used to give it that "breathe" on the tune. 

@cAudio

Thank you for the comments. I usually like to keep a tune short and simple  Maybe i'll extend it further. 

Nice tune mate. Some simple comments to help. 

00:14, you can fade in the cello abit more as it feels abit abrupt. 

At 00:43, the strings can fade off gradually as now it stops quite sudden at 00:46. 

At 1:20 onwards, the cello has a drop and maybe you can smothen it. 

1:35 onwards sounds great with the piano. Probably you can introduce the cello at the later stage to give it a change. 

Hi strings at 2:15 onwards, felt like there's a small dip and perhaps smoothen the transition to the next note. 

Overall very good mate. Great job!!  

@Phil Garbutt

Nice piece. Perhaps you can fade in the cello abit more to give a gentle intro. Also you can give the cello some room to breath in between the melody lines as the cello now is playing all the way without much break.

At 1:12, you can fade in the strings and for the ending, you can slowly fade the strings off as is kinda end abruptly tho. 

@TMRodrigues

Nice tune mate. Nothing much to comment as everything sounds good with good dynamics. Great work!!! 

@Darthmorphling

Nice tune my friend. Perhaps the piano is just a tab bit much on the reverb. You can scale it down abit more. 

At 00:23, the transition of strings can be better too and maybe layer another strings to round it up as it feels abit thin sounding. 

At 1:05, the horns are pretty loud and maybe just bring it down abit to balance out with the rest of the instruments. 

At 1:17, i would use the Albion Strings Ens to enhance and make it grander and slowly taper off at 1:27. 

And Wow..your dynamics has improve so much. Congrats mate  

*The woods definately need to work on for sure..hahaha. 

@GrimeBrett

Great tune..nice intro and great dynamics. it has the Pricess Leia's theme vibe. Nice..

At 00:39, the join can be smoother on the Hi Strings. Other than that, everything sounds awesome. 

Cheers


----------



## GrimeBrett (Jan 8, 2014)

@kmlandre
Excellent emotional melody - very full of tension. I like the cluster chords at the beginning, but my favorite part is the brief moment of harmony and peace that starts at 0:45 and ends suddenly at 1:03. The mix is nice and warm but very dry – not necessarily a bad thing, just striking to my ears (probably because I’ve been working with Albion so much lately). Nice subtle dynamic change as the piece develops. I think the big thing that was missing for me was some variation in tempo. I think even a slight ritard here and there would go a long way to build the sense of longing, etc. Some of the transitions are also a bit abrupt (at 0:35, for instance). I think smoothing out those transitions would help the piece to feel more fluid. Just my two cents.
Keep up the great work!

@davidgary73
Great work! I love the dynamic build at 0:21. My favorite part of the piece, oddly enough, is probably the decrescendo at 0:38. Your piece really takes its time and savors all of the moments. To me, the most important thing in a piece is subtle variations in dynamics and tempo, and you nailed them both with this track. I guess the only thing that could have made it better for me is if the final chord would have taken its time a bit more. :D 
I love how your piano is blended so nicely with the orchestra – something that I’ve been working hard lately to achieve. Do you mind telling me what piano library you used? 
Great job!

@Phrosty
Just beautiful! Like a cool summer breeze. The first 2 minutes are definitely my favorite. I love how the piece takes its time and allows the cello and flutes to really be emotional. The balance and blend are very nicely done, although to my ear the piano gets covered up a bit at times. 
I think the tempo and dynamics were a bit static starting at 2:15. It lacks the rubato that was so good before. The melody and chords themselves are gorgeous, but for me it doesn’t pack the same emotional punch as the beginning. Perhaps start by pushing and pulling the tempo a bit and see what happens. I think the strings could also use more dynamic swell through their phrases.
The part that took me the most by surprise was the sudden change at 3:17. It was like a breath of fresh air. 
Keep up the great work!

@David Chappell
Great job! I love the simplicity of the piece. The ‘call and echo’ idea works very well. It is repetitive, but not redundant. I love how the piece goes somewhere, even though melodically it doesn’t. 
Great mixing. The instruments sound great together. I especially love your gentle use of dynamics throughout the phrases. I think this goes a long way to make the piece sound so emotionally interesting. You also do a great job of setting up your transitions and entrances. Everything flows so nicely from one section to another. 
I think I’d love your piece even more if you added a bit of rubato throughout. There are moments (such as the transition at 2:12) where a slight drag in the tempo would really make the listener lean forward and long for the resolution. Just do with tempo what you’re already doing with dynamics. :D 
A wonderful piece! 

@cAudio
Very tender! I think your piece conveys an intense longing. Your chord progression also holds some nice surprises that I didn’t expect (for instance, at 1:01) – hinting at the jazzy flavor that becomes a bit more noticeable in the middle. The transition at 1:34 was a bit abrupt for me. Also, I think the cello is a bit overpowered at 2:28 – I would have liked to hear it cut through the texture a bit more. 
In my opinion, the best part of this piece is the first minute and a half. The cello was performed beautifully, and the interjections of the music box and string swells were icing on the cake! I was absolutely under its spell until the piano melody entered at 1:34. From that point on it was very beautiful, but did not make the same emotional statement (at least to my ears). 
Great job! Keep up the good work!

@Phil Garbutt
Very nice melody. I love the moment at 1:12 where the tonality suddenly changes to major – a nice breath of fresh air. I think you could a touch more reverb to the flute to help ‘put it in the same room’ as the piano and background strings. Perhaps you could also try a bit more on the cello, but I think it works to have it more front and center. The string entrance at 1:12 is a bit abrupt, and I’d like to hear more dynamic swells throughout, especially on the long notes. A bit of rubato would also be a welcome element – the static tempo causes the piece to feel a bit mechanical. 
Great work. I think a few small tweaks to dynamics and tempo will really help this piece to shine. Keep it up!

@TMRodrigues
Wow! A beautiful piece. It has a light and ‘soaring’ feel to it – very sweet. I love how elegantly your instruments complement one another and blend together. I love the interplay between the string melody and the horn countermelody beginning at 1:23. I was definitely sad when the track faded out at the end – I would have liked to hear more! 
Great job programming the strings to sound so smooth, especially the entrances. Perhaps you could try adding a bit more swell to the longer notes of the string melody (starting around 1:23) to give it a bit more depth and expressivity. 
Nice job. Thanks for sharing.

@Darthmorphling
Great work, Darth. I really like your melody – very simple and hauntingly beautiful. I enjoyed hearing the different instrument doubling combinations. 
Nice job with the pizzicato (I think) string accompaniment at 0:23 and 1:05 (although at 1:05 it may have been brass). I really liked that simple pulse because I think it helped move the piece forward. In fact, I liked it so much that I really missed it when it wasn’t there from 0:44 to 1:05. I think I’d suggest you add something that would provide that motion, or make the lack of motion seem more intentional. 
Compositionally, I think you melody would be complimented perfectly by some sort of ‘call and response’ action. I’d suggest adding a short response, even just three or four notes, while the melody is hanging on the whole note. It might even serve as a representation of the two ‘love struck’ characters.
You might also try to find a cymbal swell that is a bit more subtle. The one you have is a bit harsh and brittle. 
I really like how well your track is mixed and blended. It flows together very nicely. Great job!

@constaneum
Excellent job! I love the flute solo at the beginning. Nice dynamics throughout the melodic lines – that adds so much expressivity. 
My favorite section was from 1:03 to the end. I really liked all the polyphony going on between the woodwinds – with different instruments constantly stealing the foreground. 
For some reason, my ear doesn’t like how the high strings (from 0:33 to 1:00) blend with the other instruments. I’m not sure if it’s the volume, reverb, placement, or the samples themselves, but in my opinion they kind of cover up the nice woodwind lines. However, I really liked the sound of the strings that entered at 1:00. They blended with and complimented the woodwinds much better!
I would have also liked to hear a ritard at the end. The last chord was orchestrated beautifully and had a very nice swell to it – I guess I just wanted it to last longer! :D 
Great work. Keep it up!


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jan 8, 2014)

davidgary73 @ Wed Jan 08 said:


> @Darthmorphling
> 
> Nice tune my friend. Perhaps the piano is just a tab bit much on the reverb. You can scale it down abit more.



I think the problem is I doubled the piano with the harp. It's giving it a tinny sound that I didn't hear on my headphones. Very apparent when I listened to it in my car.



> At 00:23, the transition of strings can be better too and maybe layer another strings to round it up as it feels abit thin sounding.



Agreed as it sounds better once the counterline comes in.



> At 1:05, the horns are pretty loud and maybe just bring it down abit to balance out with the rest of the instruments.


Same problem as the piano sound. Very apparent in my car, but not in my headphones.



> At 1:17, i would use the Albion Strings Ens to enhance and make it grander and slowly taper off at 1:27.



That section has everything doubled by the Albion Ens believe it or not. I'm thinking it's probably a balance issue.



> And Wow..your dynamics has improve so much. Congrats mate



Thanks! I watched Mike Verta's Orchestration 1 Masterclass and he talks about using Orchestration to deliver dynamics. Increasing the number of sections adds to the dynamics. This may have been obvious to some, but I never thought of it that way.

I also studied John Wiliam's Love Theme from Attack of the Clones. In the softer portions he uses harmony within a section and then when the dynamics increase he switches to octave doubling to create the larger sounds. That was one of those Aha moments for me.



> The woods definately need to work on for sure..hahaha.



Yes they do and thanks for the comments. I'm going to try and remix this to fix the problem areas.


----------



## davidgary73 (Jan 8, 2014)

@GrimeBrett

Thank you for the comments mate. The piano on the tune is Galaxy Vintage D and am VahallaVintageVerb on the piano with a 4 secs room size. Just wondering if Spitfire Soft piano would be a nicer fit..hmmm. 

http://www.galaxy-instruments.com/vintage-d.html

@Darthmorphling

Probably just need to bring up the Ens volume and that will fill up the section and Mike Verta's Masterclass lessons are truly awesome. Get the rest of his masterclass when you have time. I really like 'Putting it all together - The Race" masterclass. Awesome teachings and he puts it so simple and easy to understand for someone like me who does not have no former music training..hahaha. 

Oh..i tried the woods with diff mics instead of the T. Try this combo (A -3db and O -8db) or maybe just use one of the mic. I think this may help to tone down and have it slightly at the back. Let me know if this work. 

Cheerios


----------



## TMRodrigues (Jan 9, 2014)

@GrimeBrett and @davidgary73

Thank you so much for your comments. I really appreciate you words. This project taught me that my current template isn't really cutting it and i have to make some changes. All in all, i'm pleased with the final result, but there is definitely room for improvement.

I'm very sorry i haven't critiqued your pieces as of yet, even though i have already listened to all of them more than once. 

Going through the troubles of changing jobs and that has been taking most of my time. 

Tomorrow i'll have a whole lot of free time and i'll be sure to review your efforts by then!

But untill then, would just like to say that everyone did a great job and i'm sure we have all discovered something new with this project. :D


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jan 9, 2014)

I do promise to get the rest of the critiques in the next couple of days. This cold I have aquired decided to hit me the week after my winter break.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jan 10, 2014)

@cAudio

The piece is mixed quite well. I really like the overall intimate sound. The mixing works as well. There is not much to critiqute, at least not with my knowledge anyway.

One thing is the tempo is a bit slow, but when I listened to it this morning as background music it really worked. Great job!

@Phil Garbutt

I agree with Chris in that the Cello sounds improvised. It has a very natural sounding line. I disagree that the cello needs more reverb. I think it fits in with piano quite well. I do think maybe it is a bit outfront of the background instruments though. Just a personal preference thing I believe.

TMRodriquez

I really like the different moods throughout the piece. It's like you covered the various types of feelings throughout the entire piece. Not familiar with Peter Siedlaczek Complete Orchestral Collection, but you made the Kontakt and Philharmonik sounds convincing.

grimebrett

@I played it for my students and they asked if it was from Catching Fire. That should tell you that it is quite good. Your dynamics are varied through out the piece. The only critique, and it's not your writing, but Albion's Hi Trumpet patch is always a bit harsh sounding. You have tamed it pretty well, but it still sticks out a bit.

@darthmorphling

Yes I'm going to critique my own piece. When I listen to it compared to the rest of the pieces, I can sense that I need to work on my dynamics more, as well as creating more variations in the melody. Adding some call and response type lines would help to decrease the repetition.

One thing I learned from Watching Mike Verta's Orchestration 1 video was how to use orchestration for dynamics instead of just relying on markings. softer passages should have only one instrument per family playing the melody, chords, and bass. When you want to increase the dynamics you add more instruments to create more dynamic sounds.

I also studied John William's score for Across the Stars. I noticed that during the softer parts, he somewhat followed the format above. There was no doubling, instead he created harmonies with in the families. When the dynamics increase, he uses instrument doubling to bring out a much larger sound. I would highly recommend investing it.

After listening to it a few times I also noticed that doubling the piano with the harp doesn't sound very good. I may redo it without.


----------



## cAudio (Jan 10, 2014)

First of all, thank you for the feedback Grimebrett, DavidGary73 and Darthmorphling!
I learn a lot from your comments.
Here are some comments on the music submitted after my last comments.

@TMRodrigues

Nice work! A lot happening here, many contrasting parts that fits well together and connects with each other due to the ostinat in the piano. Nice sounds and instrumentation. The only suggestion I have is that you could have returned to the first part maybe to finish the piece instead of the fade out.

@darthmorphling

Lovely tune and good buildup and dynamics! I agree that the horns gets loud towards the ending, so maybe bring them down a bit or make everything else louder.. And, for my taste, its sounds a little to wet. While the reverb helps glueing the sections together the music at the same time loose some impact and sounds a little distant. At the ending I can also hear the attack of the piano/harp trigger the reverb, so maybe you could do some low cut in the reverb. 
Besides that I really enjoyed your music!

@Grimebrett

Loved this! A nice,slow buildup and very interesting harmonically, like the chromatic countermelody. Very nice instrumentation and good use of Albion. I can't make it sound like this.. The only suggestion I have is that the bass drum at 1.31 is a little early and maybe could be delayed a little to not interrupt the floating, dreamy mood you have going on there. Good work, if this is your first big orchestral piece I'm looking forward to your next!

@constaneum

Nice tune! Light, airy arrangement. I like it! There's two things you could do to improve it in my opinion. First, the strings melody from 0:36 to 1:00 doesn't blend as well as the other instruments. It sounds as if the volume is pumping up and down at bit to much and draw to much attention. Maybe you could play them with a bit less expression and tone them down a bit, if that makes any sense.. Second, maybe do some tempo changes to humanize it a bit. 


Cheers


----------



## kmlandre (Jan 10, 2014)

davidgary73 
Footprints 
Georgous "pastoral" or geographic love scene. Very much feels like a main character's triumphant return to a place he/she loved, or a recounting of a cherished place/time in memory. Orchestration is also terrific. Nice dynamic curve to the whole piece. Not sure what you're doing down here in the muck with us schlubs! ;-0


Phrosty 
A Love Them Orchestral
Nice accelerando/ritardando in the opening piano. Melodically reminscent of Morricone and as a whole you could drop it into any of the spaghetti westerns (one of my favorite genres, so this is a compliment). One recommendation would be to pass that main melody to other instruments more frequently. Oboe, high bassoon, french horns, even a mid-range, gentely played trumpet would work. This would help to rachet up the tension and interest as the very interesting but wide-leaping melody progresses and repeats. I think I would have chosen a cello patch that was sans vibrato or at least a little less deep of a vibrato.


David Chappell 
A Second Chance at Life
Wonderful, as I've come to expect from you with regularity. You have a real knack for finding melodies that tug on the heart strings. Counterpuntal work is very nice and extremely appropriate. I would make the same recommendation that I made to Phrosty in that you could achieve even more interest by passing the melody to different instruments, or in your case double the melody with different sets of instruments. It's a prefect candidate as the melody is so self-contained and there's very poignant long notes so you can really hear the timbre play out.


cAudio
Love Theme
I listened to this piece and several different sets of speakers and I'm not sure if it's just my ears, the patch, or what, but the dampened piano sounds like it has some distortion in it. I would swap out that patch for a harp or an alternating brass/woodwind section. Also, I would put in more of the high bells (glockenspiel?) in that intro section and trim down the intro quite a bit. For me, the piece *really* picks up around 1:35 where the slightly jazzy piano comes in - that's where I really began to enjoy it. Same recommendation to you as to Phrosty and David Chappell - pass that melody around! Don't let that cello be a big ol' song hog! Also same thought on the cello as with Phrosty - not my favorite patch due to the depth of the vibrato. Perhaps a viola would be more appropriate for this piece? It's got that muted sad sound and I think it falls right in the range of the melody. At the very least, back off the high end of the solo cello as I think it cuts through a little too much. 


Phil Garbutt 
Desperately Sad
Overall, same advice to you that I got - bit more verb on things. And I personally would pull that cello back a bit. Also, as I cello player, I can assure you that playing that long of a legato phrase can be exhausting and hard on the wrist. Don't let the cellos steal all the glory. I know we're beautiful to both look and and (especially) to see, but you should let the little people (all other instruments) have their moment in the sun - we need them to help make us look and sound even more perfect...  But because this is structured like a song, it will help maintain interest for the listener.


TMRodriquez 
CLP9 Love Theme
Lovely opening, and lovely flute. On the repetition, perhaps double it with a horn, oboe, or clarinet? Certainly at around 00:57 I would put double the violins with a mid to high range wind instrument to help the melody cut through the arpeggiated instrument (a harp, I think?). That whole section is probably my favorite of the piece as it reminds me of a couple of different bits of "The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway".


darthmorphling 
Love Theme
One of your best pieces to date, I think. Much more control over where the piece is headed and you don't ponder too long on any portion. Love, love, love when the horns come in! Use of dynamics it terrific. Perhaps a *little* too much verb as some things sound a little soupy, but overall it's a very cohesive work, very clearly and consisely stated.


GrimeBrett
Love Theme V2
Terrific space theme! I think this is the bit where "The Captain" falls in love with "The Ship". I can also hear this sitting nicely on top of any Spielberg childhood adventure/wonder scene. Again, what's a ringer like you doing slumming it here? Are you and davidgary73 working together? Are you in fact the person? I've never seen you two post at exactly the same time, so which one of you is Clark Kent? 


constaneum
That Night
For some reason SoundCloud won't let me get to your piece! Arrgh! As soon as it starts to work again, I'll give it a listen... Sorry!


Kurt M. Landre'
http://www.SoundCloud.com/kmlandre


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jan 10, 2014)

constaneum @ Wed Jan 08 said:


> Here's mine! Quite an old music piece of mine. This piece is basically a Final Fantasy style inspired piece.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/constaneum/that-night
> 
> ...



I am sorry I missed your submission. I tried accessing it using my phone, but like kmlandre said it is not working. Please repost the correct link. Would love to listen to it.

I do feel bad that I overlooked it at first.

Edit:

I got it to work on my phone. I like your use of the harp. I doubled my piano with the harp and it didn't work so well. I think I'm going to try just the harp.

You did a great job with the transition from :30 to around :40. Simply bringing the single harmony and then quickly layering in the rest really worked quite well.

Honestly, as for what to improve I cannot find anything that needs it.

Great job!


----------



## TMRodrigues (Jan 10, 2014)

Finally getting some feedback in order. I am very sorry for the delay!

Anyhow here are my opinions.

*@kmlandre*
A very nice piece! I enjoy the little buildup you did starting at 0.32. Also apreciated how it all turned so tragic in the end at 1.10! A microtragedy indeed. Keep up the good work.

*@davidgary73*
Loved the atmosphere on your track. It feels so cinematic! When the Timpani Rolls sound and verticalize with the cymbals and the lush big chords, you just want to burst into tears. Stealing from Phrosty's words, i really like how it breathes, too. Wants me wanna get Albion! 

*@Phrosty*
Such a great track! I enjoyed how you took your time to present each melody on each instrument. They took their time telling their side of the story culminating on a very cool exchange. I feel your track is very well structured (a trait that i should apply way more on my pieces). My favourite part was when both the Cello and the Flute "talk" with each other. Great job, keep it up!

*@David Chappell*
I agree with GrimeBrett's soundcloud comment. The beggining is so sweet, soft and beautiful. I like how your piece slowly builds up into a great orchestral ballad. Hearing it while looking at the image you uploaded it with, makes me want to slowly dance with my lover, grab her by the waist, with a rose on my mouth. Great piece!

*@cAudio*
Great job! When the piano starts at 1.36, it reminded me of this scene of "Who Framed Roger Rabbit", when Eddie goes back to his appartment, after showing Roger, Jessica's pictures, reminiscing the memories of his own past love. Unfortunately i couldn't find the link to this scene (i had to check this scene on my VHS 'cause i don't have it in digital form). If i do find it, i'll PM you with it eventually. You built a great mood with this piece. Very good work!

*@Phil Garbutt*
This track feels like a pop song and i don't say it in a bad way! It works very well and the odd harmonies at 1.17 and 1.26 are very welcome. I liked it how you mixed it up. Keep up the great job!

*@darthmorphling*
Greetings fellow Reaper user! A good piece all around and i really like the mood you maintain throughout the piece! i love how it sounds very organic and has space to breathe.

*@GrimeBrett*
I really like your harmonic work in this piece. I agree with davidgary73 that it does have a Princess Leia's theme vibe, which is good. Very nicely orchestrated. In fact, once i do have the time, i'll definitely figure out your piece's chords out. Loving that movement!

*@constaneum*
I'm also a great fan of Nobuo Uematsu's music. I can totally see his music's influence on your piece! It gave me nostalgia. Very good work my friend!



I really think that all of you guys did a great job and i'm discovering that i'm not very used to criticizing pieces of music, hence the value of these Collaborative Projects. Thanks Darthmorphling for organizing this!


----------



## kmlandre (Jan 10, 2014)

" Thanks Darthmorphling for organizing this! "

+1 to that!!

Kurt


----------



## markwind (Jan 10, 2014)

I unfortunately had no time to participate. I do love (ha!) the idea so im composing a piece for valentines. I'll share it here when it's done . 

I'll share some feedback this weekend on the submissions .


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jan 10, 2014)

Updated the first post with Constaneum's submission.

@markwind

Feel free to post when you do finish. The deadlines are more for me to finish, but are never set in stone.

@kmlandre and TMRodrigues

These have been very beneficial for me as I always feel like I am the least talented of the bunch and have learned quite a bit since my first piece. I'm sure we all feel that way though :mrgreen: 

Don


----------



## TMRodrigues (Jan 11, 2014)

Darthmorphling @ Sat Jan 11 said:


> I always feel like I am the least talented of the bunch



Totally what i feel once i hear all the other tracks :? 

I guess that's another reason why these are important. Confidence also needs to be worked on and it will only get better by composing more and more pieces.


----------



## David Chappell (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow, it's great to see so many people taking part. This is the most I've seen so far :D

the rest of my feedbacks:

@cAudio
Lovely piece. The piano sound excellent in particular. I think some of the attacks of the cello in the beginning are a little too quick for such a low dynamic - some of them are perfect though. Good use of harmony with some interesting chord progressions going on. I'm not entirely sure on the little music box part, seems a bit out of place that's all. The ending is great, lovely fade out. great work.

@Phil Garbutt
The piano sounds great at the start. The cello sounds good, although I think the first note has a bit too quick an attack, and it sounds maybe a bit too upfront in the mix. Other than that's it's good, although the ending is a little abrupt.

@TMRodrigues
This sounds brilliant. great changes of moods in particular. I'm not sure about the ending of the piece, I think you could have had a much stronger ending than just a fade out. 

@Darthmorphling
great work! few suggestions:
The harp at the beginning sounds awfully far away, perhaps a little less reverb would bring it closer.
The melody is good and well defined. You could maybe add a bit more interest by varying the rhythym and/or adding some grace notes.
The expansion at 1:05 is great.

@GrimeBrett
love this. The intro is just gorgeous. At 0:43 I can't really hear the counterpoint melody, seems a bit too quiet in the mix. Also, from 1:11 I struggle to hear the main melody (which I'm guessing is on the strings). Aside from that, lovely work.

@Constaneum
Great work. beautiful flute solo in the introduction, sounds very expressive.the strings at about 0:33 sound a little harsh, but I don't know if that's just a library quirk. perhaps a bit of eq around 3-5k could improve them. Good use of counterpoint towards the end. The woodwinds in particular sound very expressive, good job programming them.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jan 13, 2014)

Here is my submission reworked with the terrific suggestions made in this thread. I got rid of the harp and left the piano. I reduced the wetness of the verb and decreased the tail a bit. The piano sounds much more defined, but seems to still blend with the Spitfire libraries.

I added a little counter melody that repeats throughout, but never in the same instrument family.

I also replaced the cymbal swell, and lowered the volume on that and the horns. Overall I think it is much better.

Thanks for all of the suggestions!

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/129430777=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/darthmorphling/love-theme-v2

I have also attached the midi for anyone interested.

Don


----------



## davidgary73 (Jan 14, 2014)

@kmlandre

Thank you for the comments mate. Am still learning about orchestration and am a simple schlubs  

@TMRodrigues

Spitfire Albion is one of my best purchase thus far and not forgetting HZ Percussion HZ01. Still waiting for demos on Mural and pondering if Mural would be a good investment. Anyway, i do highly recommend Albion if you're plan to get it. 

@Constaneum 

Great tune and from our chat via facebook, continue to work on the overall mix. Other than that is all good. 


@Darthmorphling

Definately much better  and thank you for the midi files. Sent you a reworked Albion CC1 data on your midi files for you to checkout. 

Cheers


----------



## TMRodrigues (Jan 14, 2014)

@davidgary73 and @GrimeBrett

Thank you for the kind words, i really apreciate them. 

@cAudio and @David Chappell

Both of you make a very accurate point about the fade out. I'm not happy about it either :( . Unfortunately, time was an issue here. I will however remake this version with a better ending. Hope i can count with you guys to critique it again! 

@kmlandre

Will definitely try out your suggestions on a rework. Thank you for taking your time to hear my piece!


----------



## Skyroads (Mar 16, 2014)

A bit late but here is my work to the topic 

Libraries: Symphobia, Blakus Pocket Cello, and some East West stuff

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F139867793&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## blender505 (Apr 12, 2014)

I know it's late. I came up with the theme for this piece while the project was going on, but I never could write anything that seemed to do it justice until recently.

Spitfire Percussion for Percussion
Hollywood Brass Gold for Brass
VSL SE for everything else

Dance Under Moonlight
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F144413430&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------

